# Cheap and easy werewolf hands



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought I would share with everyone how I made my werewolf hands for about 5 bucks. I bought two of the severed hands from the Dollar Tree. 









Since they only are right hands, I cut the thumb off of one of them and "transplanted" it to the other side of the hand. Hot glue and a staple gun helped make the transplant take!

I made a cardboard template of a claw and used it to trace out some claws on a black plastic lid from a coffee can.









I hotglued the claws to each finger of the hands.









Using the fake fur I bought at JoAnn's Fabric, I cut some strips about finger width. I hotglued the fur to the back of the hand.









I cut a patch of fur to cover the rest of the back of the hand and wrist. I hotglued those on and this is what I got.









This last pic is of the palms of the hands. The one with the "transplanted" thumb has some extra fur on it to hide my 'surgery'. The left hand really won't show up too much with the pose I'm planning for my werewolf. 









Hope y'all find this helpful.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

It came out great! I never thought of doing a a transplant...thanks for the idea.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Great idea Tom. thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

Simple Cheap and Easy .... I love it Thanks!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Excellent customizing tips using those dollar store hands. Wonderful!


----------

